# 270 loads



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i am working up the loads on my 270 as well as my buddies i have the load pretty much perfect for his gun but in mine at 100 yards im lucky if i get one of them on paper 

so my question is where would i start tweaking it for my gun would i start by the seating depth or the powder loads?

the reloads is a 140 grain hornady sst with 50.0 grains of imr 4350 seated to an overall cartridge length of 3.251"

thanks for any thoughts


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Define "lucky to get them on paper".


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

They would go hi then left or right or whatever they would just scatter worse than any factory loads ever could I tried them out today and only got one out of four on the paper and it was 5 inches low and to the left but none of the others got close either I'm thinking of dropping to a 130 grain to try that out as well


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm thinking you need to check your scope and mounts.


----------



## magpie (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree with Loke, check your scope and hardware. 

In a few months I'll be set up for reloading. I’m planning on starting with this same load, only using the Interlock BTSP. Please post some results when you get it worked out.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

If it is moving around that much you have a problem other than the load. As the others said check the scope and mounts.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

magpie said:


> I agree with Loke, check your scope and hardware.
> 
> In a few months I'll be set up for reloading. I'm planning on starting with this same load, only using the Interlock BTSP. Please post some results when you get it worked out.


Try H4831 with that bullet. My rifles liked 58 grains of it. It doesn't matter if it is SC or SSC or regular C. That was my go-to load for years. Then I found the Barnes 130gr TSX.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Trouble shooting:

1. You absolutely have to start with the gun in a rock solid unmoving rest. Gun on Sandbags on concrete if possible. Eliminate any error from the shooter / rest. 

2. Next as people stated above, check your scope mounts. If possible try swapping out the scope with another known accurate scope.

3. check the action screws on the stock incase they are loose. 

4. is it haphazard grouping or stringing vertically / horizontally?

5. Use mild factory ammo. If it doesnt group you know the problem is elsewhere in the gun / sights / rest etc, if it does group you know the problem is related to your load / bullet.

6. Measure and make a mark near the bottom of a cleaning rod. Now start the rod in the rifle, until the first mark reaches the crown. Make another mark at the top of the rod so you can see when it makes 1 full rotation. Now insert the rod until the 2nd mark makes 1 full rotation. Mark the rod a third time at the crown, and remove the rod. Measure between the first and third marks to get your twist rate. Use a stability calculator to see if your twist rate is appropriate to stabilize your chosen bullet.

This isnt a complete list by any means, but are all things I concentrate on first with a new rifle that behaves finicky.


-DallanC


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i should have gone into more detail in my original post but i was pushing my time to get off to work.

so my 270 is a ruger m77 mark 2 it had a stiff trigger pull (6 pounds) and so last week i took it into cross canyon arms for a trigger job and i was able to pick it up yesterday with the new and improved 2.5 pound trigger pull i took it out shooting off a shooters bench on top of some sandbags and was able to shoot some factory loads as well of some of the reloads and the factory loads were able to stay on the paper but the reloads i was only able to get one of them to hit the paper at all the factory loads were all to the left and some up and down

since the factory loads are all hitting right there i would have to say its not the scope or the gun with this issue my guess is its the reload itself

i just reloaded about 20 shells with 5 different weight grains in them to try them out tomorrow and see if that helps

thanks for the thoughts and suggestions [attachment=0:2x32i00t]270factoryloads.jpg[/attachment:2x32i00t]


----------



## magpie (Aug 15, 2011)

Loke said:


> magpie said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Loke, check your scope and hardware.
> ...


Thanks Loke, I'll look into the H4831.

bigboybdub, Let us know how the new loads work out. Good Luck.

Everyone, Have a safe and wonderful weekend.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

It certainly looks like vertical stringing to me. In my experience it usually one of two things. The most common with my rifles is a barrel that's not floated. As the barrel heats up it expands or warps a little bit which causes the POI to rise as it heats up and presses against your forend. One way to diagnose this is to let your barrel cool completly between each shot. If your groups tighten up then you know that's it. Another reason I've found, although not as common, is too light of loads. I have no explanation for this but it's happened to me. Try looking at a twist-rate chart like Dallon suggests. If you're on the verge of unstable flight you might have to drive them a little faster to stabilize them.

Those are my most common remedies for verticle stringing. Another thing that causes it in my rifles is when I free-recoil shoot a heavy barreled gun off of a bench. In your case, I doubt that's your problem but it's something to consider.

Just to help us all out with future problems we might have, let us all know what you find out. Chuck.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I was just following along until you said Ruger. I’ll bet Longbow nailed it. Ruger has an angled front action screw that pulls down and back and a pressure point in the fore end. A pressure point is used to avoid the effort required to produce a good free float yet still keeps the barrel and stock from contacting unpredictably. I’d make sure the action screws are snug then check the pressure point. If I remember right there should be around 10 pounds of upward pressure. Too much or too little can cause vertical stringing. You can change it easily by putting a shim (try a business card) at the pressure point or sanding it a little. Contact anywhere else ruins the effect of the pressure point.
Some other things I’ve seen (done) to cause vertical string are using a hard rest, resting the barrel, holding the gun down by the sling or holding the gun down with a hand over the barrel. I haven’t had a load do it.
Let us know how you fix it.
How big is that target?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

that target is just an 8 inch target from wal mart


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

If that group was only as tall as it is wide it would be pretty shiny.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks for the input. i just went through and checked all the screws on the gun and some were loose and the scope is also tight on here i was just able to get out and try it out and the factory loads didnt go vertical so i thought i would give a few reloads a try so i through in 4 reloads that were set with 49.5 grains of powder and i was completly surprised at the out come here

i am going to try again tomorrow to make sure it wasnt some fluke here and that it is fixed for good


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

ok so i shot the rifle again this morning and all my shots were touching each other so i am stoked that its working good right now thanks again to all for the input i received i just need to get the scope set dead on which will happen very soon


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

> 2. Next as people stated above, check your scope mounts. If possible try swapping out the scope with another known accurate scope.
> 
> 3. check the action screws on the stock in case they are loose.


DallanC

These two things are the things that I have found more often than not when I have these kind of troubles with a rifle.

Good advice on the 4831. It is my powder of choice for 270. Good luck!


----------

